# What front bag should I get?



## shire pie (18 Sep 2017)

Hi everyone. Having read this forum over the past few weeks and gathered enough info I have taken advantage of my work cycle to work scheme and ordered a M6L in tempest blue with a Brooks saddle. Can't wait to get it! (Thanks for all your posts helping me get to this combo! )

I'm struggling with bags to match. Important to get this bit right! I need a brown or blue bag. Ideally big enough for overnight stay (c bag size). I've checked the carradice bags but the colour is no good. 

Any suggestions.....or am I going to have to bite the bullet and buy 2 bags?


----------



## mitchibob (19 Sep 2017)

shire pie said:


> Hi everyone. Having read this forum over the past few weeks and gathered enough info I have taken advantage of my work cycle to work scheme and ordered a M6L in tempest blue with a Brooks saddle. Can't wait to get it! (Thanks for all your posts helping me get to this combo! )



How did you get that on that scheme? I thought the limit was £1000. I just had to settle for an M6E :-(



shire pie said:


> I'm struggling with bags to match. Important to get this bit right! I need a brown or blue bag. Ideally big enough for overnight stay (c bag size). I've checked the carradice bags but the colour is no good.
> Any suggestions.....or am I going to have to bite the bullet and buy 2 bags?



Well, black goes with everything, and the T-Bag is extremely practical, although I'd like a smaller bag at times. The T-Bag will contain a decent amount of shopping/bottles, etc. For commuting though, the T-Bag does seem a little too larger during warmer months, but during winter, when more clothes required, it's great, e.g. carry a bulk load in on Monday morning to change into over the week, carry back on Friday. Just want to find the smaller, lighter, more attractive/aero bag for the middle days.


----------



## shire pie (19 Sep 2017)

mitchibob said:


> How did you get that on that scheme? I thought the limit was £1000.



I maxed out the 1000 and paid the extra on top as a one off to the shop. 

The T bag does seem a good second bag to get....I might be a 2 bag brompton man then!


----------



## shire pie (19 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Have you looked at Brompton's range of bags?
> 
> Or there's the Cambridge Satchel Company bag (you'll need to but the frame separately) and the Brompton bags by Hills & Ellis.



Thanks. The hills and Ellis ones look very nice indeed. Does the frame stay on the bag at all times?


----------



## Kell (19 Sep 2017)

Brompton did have a sale on recently with many of their bags at 50% off.


----------



## Kell (19 Sep 2017)

Unfortunately, it's only the Ortlieb bags and a rather nice Pink Game bag currently for sale...

https://www.brompton.com/brompton-g...ign=Factory clearance&utm_term=SHOP CLEARANCE


----------



## CopperBrompton (20 Sep 2017)

The Game Bag is lovely but quite a lot smaller than the C-Bag. The Brooks Moorgate is superb but expensive. The T-Bag is the default second bag as it has almost infinite capacity.


----------



## Kell (21 Sep 2017)

Yeah those Game bags are lovely - but at £305, wa-a-a-a-y out of my price range.

And they probably wouldn't suit my bike either. I ended up with a C-Bag, which is OK, but not as big as I'd hoped.


----------



## chriscross1966 (21 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Have you looked at Brompton's range of bags?
> 
> Or there's the Cambridge Satchel Company bag (you'll need to but the frame separately) and the Brompton bags by Hills & Ellis.


Actually those Hills and Ellis bags aren't as frighteningly priced as I thought


----------



## chriscross1966 (21 Sep 2017)

CopperBrompton said:


> The Game Bag is lovely but quite a lot smaller than the C-Bag. The Brooks Moorgate is superb but expensive. The T-Bag is the default second bag as it has almost infinite capacity.



I'd suggest the T-bag should be first choice for anyone with the handlebars to clear it, nothing barring one of the Vincita bags comes close to the capacity


----------



## shire pie (22 Sep 2017)

It does seem like a lot of Bromptonites have 2 bags. I'm veering towards the t bag as my big one and the hills and Ellis Oscar as my bag for work. Only 5 weeks to wait till I get her! I'm now thinking I shold change my order from a standard 6 speed to a -12% 6 speed though....


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Sep 2017)

shire pie said:


> It does seem like a lot of Bromptonites have 2 bags. I'm veering towards the t bag as my big one and the hills and Ellis Oscar as my bag for work. Only 5 weeks to wait till I get her! I'm now thinking I shold change my order from a standard 6 speed to a -12% 6 speed though....


Agree with the T bag love in. And it does work on an S type just not at max capacity. Other bags have been fashion d onto Brompton racks. My first camping trip used a Carradice longflap saddlebag on the smaller bag frame on which it sits perfectly giving near T bag capacity. A frame costs £20 if you already have the saddlebags.


----------



## Ganroon (27 Sep 2017)

User said:


> If you're interested, I have a spare T-bag I could let you have for a pittance (It's an older version but still in excellent shape). Then you can use the pennies saved towards your Hills & Ellis Oscar...



If you still have it and shire pie does not want it, I would be interested in your older T-bag. I am just getting into Brompton and have just got myself a second-hand bike - just getting used to it now!


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Sep 2017)

T-Bags are indeed excellent. They'll hold over a week's worth of touring luggage, or quite a lot of shopping.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Sep 2017)

I find the C-Bag works best for me - large enough for work papers, lunch & overtrousers, with a bit of extra room should I want to pick up some shopping on the way home.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Sep 2017)

shire pie said:


> I maxed out the 1000 and paid the extra on top as a one off to the shop.
> 
> The T bag does seem a good second bag to get....I might be a 2 bag brompton man then!



The scheme does not have a £1000 limit. It just a case of how much your company is prepared to underwrite. Our company has a £5000 limit for C2W


----------



## shire pie (28 Sep 2017)

User said:


> If @shire pie doesn't want it we can talk turkey....
> 
> What have you got Brompton wise? Welcome to the clan!



Please be my guest. I'm still in intensive research mode. I have 5 weeks to have an internal debate!


----------



## chriscross1966 (30 Sep 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> The scheme does not have a £1000 limit. It just a case of how much your company is prepared to underwrite. Our company has a £5000 limit for C2W


If the limit goes over 1000 the company has to jump through some extra hoops... So most of them have the 1k max...


----------



## T4tomo (30 Sep 2017)

The shoulder bag is very smart as a work bag, but it's isn't very big. I have an SBag as well for when I need a bit more capacity.


----------



## chriscross1966 (1 Oct 2017)

User said:


> To go over the £1k threshold the company has to have a consumer credit licence. Most firms don’t.
> 
> Mine does - but still puts a £1k threshold on C2W.



Bottoms to them then.


----------

